# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Компания «Белтелеком» закрывает сервис «Видеоанлим» Видеопортала от byfly

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты, в связи с прекращением договорных отношений по инициативе поставщика контента, компания Белтелеком с 1 июня 2013 года закрывает сервис Видеоанлим Видеопортала от byfly.
	Сегодня [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] от byfly предлагает своим пользователям удобные и увлекательные сервисы &ndash; *Кино по запросу* и *Онлайн-ТВ*.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

